# Maddie's Title Wall!



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that's very impressive! I'm glad you shared, good job !!!!!

:wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

yes a very nice job, keep up the good work!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Quite an accomplishment in a year. Way to go. I would be bragging away if I was you.:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone...I'm glad I can show this to people who think it's cool. Not many people believe in Jr.'s can do this stuff...but I sure can!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Thanks everyone...I'm glad I can show this to people who think it's cool. Not many people believe in Jr.'s can do this stuff...but I sure can!!


I'm a huge supporter of juniors, both my sons participated in Jr Showmanship - both AKC and 4H, and I regularly run handling workshops for 4H'rs as well as having several regulars attending my weekly handling class. 
I also recommend that if someone wants to learn the ropes, they can take a lot away if they watch Jr classes at the shows. 

Great job, Caryn! Keep it up, and your wall looks stunning!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Laura, I really appreciate it!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome! I don't know anyone who thinks juniors can't do stuff like that (and if someone around here did, we'd take care of that pretty quickly . You and Maddie can do anything!


----------



## 2reddogs (Nov 22, 2007)

That looks nice. You're going to need a bigger wall soon.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Good job! Future pro handler in the making.


----------

